# Beatrice's Ultrasound Report



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Beatrice is 4 year old spayed tpoo

I am going to write this verbatim
_
History/PE findings: Hx of pollukiuria. UA revealed normal USG (1.035) with protienuria, hematuria and struvite crystal. Patient got worse on Clavamox.

Findings:
Liver: normal in size and hyperechoic 
Gallbladder: normal
Left Kidney: Normal in size (3.13 cm) with decreased cortico-medullary junction
Right Kidney: similar to left (3.45 cm)
Spleen: normal echogenicity and size
Left adrenal gland: normal(2.9mm)
Right adrenal gland: normal(4.0mm)
Pancreas: normal
GI tract: no abnormalities observed
Urinary bladder: normal
Abdominal lymph nodes: normal

Summary:
Chronic renal changes bilaterally r/o early chronic kidney disease vs age related
Hyperechoic liver

Comments:

The bladder wall appears normal. With a normal USG, lower urinary tract disease is suspected. I cannot rule out a primary renal hematuria causing hematuria, but this usually comes with no lower urinary signs. UPC is recommended._

*sigh*

Poor Beatrice, I have to get a free catch urine sample and go from there. 

I spoke with my vet about home cooking for everyone after we get Bea on an even keel. She is good with that and with help me recipes. Snacks are to be fruits, veggies and such.

I am upset, I know this isn't horrible horrible news but it's not great either. 
Four year old Beatrice has kidney disease after having bilateral knee surgery, had cruciate surgery on her left knee and will probably need it on her right.

I was reassured she doesn't have cancer

Oi

I will never again get a poodle from anything less than a renowned, reputable breeder or I will rescue. It's the dogs that suffer over $$$$ . 

My shelter cat Walter has major medical issues that I didn't know he had when he came home with me, for him it was a crap shoot nobody made $$$$ because he is a moggy, an alley cat, the mutt of the cat world.


I have Beatrice tethered to me so I can get that sample but poor pup is tuckered out


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Oh crap. I'm sorry this is happening to you and Bea. Holding you in the light. Gentle hugs.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Well, darn, I am so sorry about the Princess. You really did seem to hit the "bad" jackpot for health. I think we all do the best we can, and then, deal with what ever happens. Your dogs are lucky because you take such good care of them, no matter what. I hope things improve with Bea.. and good luck with the "catching"; that is always fun.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks Click,

Beatrice is very special to me,


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks Charmed, I'm a little *arrgh* right now, but thanks to sweet old Flower I am aces at the urine catch. Probably won't get anything out of her tonight, but a car drive will definitely will get results, she's like me ride in the car longer than 20 minutes and ya gotta go.


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Poor little Bea! It’s a good thing she has you to look after her.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

(((HUGS)))) for you and Princess Bea - this is quite an ordeal.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm so sorry, Twyla  Poor little Bea. I agree though that she is very lucky to have you to take good care of her. Hugs to you both.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

You are getting to be quite an authority of tpoo medical health issues, the hard way. I am rooting for your fur family to start enjoying good health. Hugs eastward!


----------



## LizzysMom (Sep 27, 2016)

Well, this stinks. I'm sorry poor Bea and you have yet another medical issue to deal with. But, like the others, I'm happy for Bea that she has you to take care of her!


----------



## JMC3 (Mar 27, 2016)

So sorry Beatrice is having all these issues. I am sure she is not the only one who is worn and stressed out. I hope things get better soon for you both!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Oh no, I’m so sorry, poor Beatrice ! She’s had her share of problems, and here’s another one on top. I understand how upset you must be.

Let’s hope it’s benigh and it can be dealt with naturally or with light medication. Hugs to you both. xxx


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks all please keep Beatrice in your thoughts



Dechi said:


> Oh no, I’m so sorry, poor Beatrice ! She’s had her share of problems, and here’s another one on top. I understand how upset you must be.
> 
> Let’s hope it’s benigh and it can be dealt with naturally or with light medication. Hugs to you both. xxx


Thanks Dechi, we should know better after I can bring in a fresh free catch urine sample from Beatrice, diet is key at the moment, the rest won't be revealed until we know how her urine is affected after it's gone through her bladder wall.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I was so dismayed when I read your post............the dog gods have not been kind to poor Bea! With as much as you have been thru with her already, I just didn't expect there could be more...........Bless you for being such a good and loving poodle Mom!


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Oh Twyla, Oh Bea, this is just so not fair. You'll get thru the aaaaarghs and get Bea back on track and all your babies furry love will cover you. 

Count on positive thoughts and healing wishes coming your way every day.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Yet another hill to climb - poor Bea and poor you. I hope the urine sample brings answers, and it proves something easily treatable.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I just dropped off Bea's urine sample for a protein culture. Should know the results in a few days


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Aww I am sorry to see this. It stinks. Bea is very lucky you are her loving partner in life. Lots of folks would not be so dedicated to making things as excellent for her as you have done.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

I am so sorry for you and lil Bea, I certain hope it can be controlled and managed. Before I got Renn I was a bit torn do I get a toy or a standard. I like big dogs, but as I'm getting up there I thought a toy which since I was a kid I've wanted. Well you know I ended up with a standard. LOL The only breeder I could find within a manageable distance, wanted $3500-4000. Well I wasn't going to do that, sorry no plus I saw no health testing, only breeding and breeding, though the reviews were mostly good. I had emailed a st breeder got lots of info from her, her pups she felt weren't what I wanted and recommended another, health txted, show breeder. Old course Renn is only 18 weeks but I am happy with him, just tired as he is a lot of work, lol. You are a good mama and I hope things get better.


----------



## galofpink (Mar 14, 2017)

Ugh, that just sucks. Hope the urine sample revels some answers for you and that this is the last of your Bea worries. You do such a great job taking care of your littles.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks everyone,

This isn't great so far it seems it will be manageable with diet. Beatrice is back on prescription food, we went off the food at the vet's behest, a dog with only struvite crystal would only need to eat the food for a month then be off for two.

The Urinalysis, sterile urine sample was done as a three month follow up to the original dx of bladder crystals, that's when the found infection, crystals and blood in her urine.

I am glad I didn't ignore my gut instinct that something was wrong, something is wrong when a 4 yr old dog starts peeing all over, especially after being treated for a UTI.

Good news is Beatrice is starting to feel a lot better, she acting more like herself.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

Aw poor Sweetie! I hope that the home cooking helps, and she gets well soon<3


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I guess good news Beatrice's protein levels are normal,


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

twyla said:


> I guess good news Beatrice's protein levels are normal,


That is good news


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

It is

Oi what a roller coaster week I was freaking out at first, then I thought I was over reacting that I was wrong about Beatrice, I know I wasn't.

Well onward and forward, in another 3 months Beatrice will go back for tests, if she is on an even keel I will start a home made diet for everyone.


----------



## mary2e (Jan 29, 2018)

Glad things are getting better for Bea!


----------

